# How Do I Clone Marijuana Plants?Tutorial



## potroastV2 (May 24, 2006)

Cloning is very easy to do, alot of differant techniques are out there, bubblers, powders, soil to many really to mention. However this method is by far the easiest out there. The only thing you need is water, a little bit of light, and the little piece of plant you want to root. The example shown below is of 3 cuttings that I have already taken and would like to root them. The first one with the two leaves and one single growing tip, we will call this (R). THe next one has four nodes on it, as well as a couple larger leaves, we will call this (O). The third piece is taller and has 7 nodes and a couple more well sized leaves on it, we will call this one (L). S=R O=M L=L

Along with the regular way of cloning, after you cut you will right away dip the clone in water for about 25 seconds, make sure you tweak it to get rid of any air bubbles that could be around. Now here comes the fun part, normally you would remove it dip it in powder and stick it in a rocwool cube. This time you will be leaving it in water untill the cutting has roots and is strong enough to support itself. Make sure the cup is not clear and cannot see light through it, this way the roots wont be damaged.

Now we have finished the hard part, the most critical part is the light that these will receive, again many differant oppinions here but this is what works for me and it works 100/100 so why would i change  take the cuttings and sit them on a window sill that is not in direct sunlight. You probbly want to make sure its slightly shady. Just make sure they get 12 on 12 off or approx. The important thing is no direct sunlight or artificial light on them.

The pix below show the 3 clones in the cups, O and L have about 1" of water in it, if I were to add any more water it would be covering one of the stems. The smallest one out of the three I put in the plastic because the stem was to short to stay in water and still be standing up in the cup. You must do what you have to do to keep at least half of the stem submerged in water.

See how the glasses will make sure only a little bit of light will see the roots.















































And there you go one of the easiest cloning methods around.


----------



## Rogue (May 25, 2006)

Wow. I feel like I'm watching the discovery channel lol. Anyways, it seems like a lot of work for an inexperienced individual, but it does look appealing and it does seem to keep costs down. 

I'll be looking into this. I think a video tutorial would be best. Any chance of that?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Feb 24, 2007)

just wondering how long it will take before ya see any roots forming


----------



## vitriol (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice dude...
Well, I have made some clones myself. And it works OK, but now I am confused with further growing. Is it OK to put the clone to 12/12 schedule some 3-4 days after they are transplanted to bigger containers?
Please help, I put them to 12/12 and now I have heard that it is wrong because the plans will stay small and give a very poor crop. By the way, they are growing just fine.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

its ok for doing sea of green. just small compact plants with single cola's. wen rooted. straight onto 12/12


----------



## Mr. Bud (Aug 30, 2007)

I know this topic is old, but how often is the water changed in the cups or is it changed at all?

And do you mist the leaves at all?


----------



## starchland (Sep 29, 2007)

im confused as to where I should cut for the clones, do I need to have a branch that splits with two leaves or what?


----------



## starchland (Sep 29, 2007)

my other question is can I start a clone and keep it on the window sill and eventually move it to a pot and then keep it around until the spring where I can plant it outside? Basically I want to keep this strain for next grow season is this the best way to do it?


----------



## TatickX (Feb 25, 2008)

How long dies it take to root using this method and can I use the greenhouse idea but insted of using soil can I use the water and cup thing?


----------



## joeblow420 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok something I dont get, and doesnt make clear... Atl;east not to me

Do you need to dip roots into gel, or powder first, and also..

Do the lower tips that have been cut, have contact with water...

Thx alot of any help on this method..

I just cut 2, and wasnt sure.. So I dipped them into rooting powder..
Have then standing up using plastic wrap..

So do they need to have contact with water at all, or be under the water.. 

thxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

joeblow420 said:


> Ok something I dont get, and doesnt make clear... Atl;east not to me
> 
> Do you need to dip roots into gel, or powder first, and also..
> 
> ...


well its about day 2 or 3 when I took a cutting of one of my plants from the very bottome because it was starting to grow a nother tree from the bottom (pretty much ding the V) and I took the very low tottom leafs off and ledt about 1'' for roots and I diped it into Rootech and it kinda looks like its getting roots and just he part that you want it to form roots on must be in the water


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

joeblow420 said:


> thx, anyone else got any input


yea if you could get a green house tray and set it up you could have 336 clones in 1 tray batch


----------



## joeblow420 (Feb 26, 2008)

well I dont get putting it in powder, and then sticking it into water.. Wont all the root powder wash off?


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

joeblow420 said:


> well I dont get putting it in powder, and then sticking it into water.. Wont all the root powder wash off?


well in a way yes but don't forget it goes into the water that you have the clipping in


----------



## TatickX (Feb 26, 2008)

joeblow420 said:


> Can anyone else please reply to this thread with a little more experience....


Well I tryed doing a clone using rootech and putting the part that I want roots on and it has gotten roots in 3 days using a 10w CFL light with no leafe wilting so rooting a clone in water with rootech works for me so far 1/1 cloned using water, rootech and 10w CFL Cool White light


----------



## joeblow420 (Feb 27, 2008)

LOL no offence but I am hoping for a veteran grower to reply, but I really really appreciate your advice bro 

Best of luck too btw.. 
Toss up some pics when you see they are good to go, with roots and all!


----------



## TatickX (Feb 27, 2008)

joeblow420 said:


> LOL no offence but I am hoping for a veteran grower to reply, but I really really appreciate your advice bro
> 
> Best of luck too btw..
> Toss up some pics when you see they are good to go, with roots and all!


I took a pic early today


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 27, 2008)

his advice for you is fine. whats wrong with it. are you just a little scared to take advice to someone with less posts than you. lol...know it alls


----------



## TatickX (Feb 27, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> his advice for you is fine. whats wrong with it. are you just a little scared to take advice to someone with less posts than you. lol...know it alls


even my friend that has beed growing for years and making clones rooted clones in soil but when I told him what I tryed and how fast they started to root he was surprised and he sayed that if it works don't change what you are doing


----------



## yotone (Feb 27, 2008)

Also, when it says to put the clones on a window shelf with no direct sunlight can it be done with non direct artificial lighting?


----------



## TatickX (Feb 27, 2008)

yotone said:


> Also, when it says to put the clones on a window shelf with no direct sunlight can it be done with non direct artificial lighting?


I am using a 10w Cool White CFL light to root my clone and it rooted in 3 days and now its drinking a crap load of water


----------



## joeblow420 (Feb 29, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> his advice for you is fine. whats wrong with it. are you just a little scared to take advice to someone with less posts than you. lol...know it alls


 
HAHA well in a word yes.. Id much rather have a vetern respond atleast.. The person who started the thread would be nice.. 
Since he hasnt been back to answer ANY follow up questions I and others have asked.. 

Atleast people could follow up on their own tutorials, and answer questions people might have .. Right or is that asking too much


----------



## joeblow420 (Mar 4, 2008)

well Id like to say, after 8 days I am getting root hairs from both clones I took 

I also started one clone in soil, just incase.. It also hasnt wilted over or anything.. 
Looks just as healthy as the day i clipped it 

Also like to add, 2 clones in cup of water, have been under 24 hours of indirect CFLs.. 
So for me, it dont look as if 24 hours is hurting them..

Sorry for being an ass, it wasnt about who has the most posts.. I was just hoping for some answers from someone with more experience in cloning.. 

No offence to tatickx, I knew right away from his post he was also just begining to get into cloning himself.. 
I do appreciate, and respect his and everyones feedback regardless of their board status.


----------



## Newboi (Sep 14, 2008)

can i take clones of a plant that has just started flower?


----------



## smokeh (Sep 15, 2008)

can i put one of these clones somewhere near my hps?

it says no direct sunlight. i wouldnt have the time management and time to actually keep one in the window and manage 12/12. could i just put one of these one a shelf ABOVE my 600w hps? its not direct light but still some light in the room....


----------



## ELstoner702 (Oct 24, 2008)

has any 1 ever tried with rootone from walmart powder????
abd if so what was the outcome?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 24, 2008)

you can clone plants in just a glass and some simple tap water, heres a pic of some 3 week flowering clones! in the new ghetto bubbler i just built, cost me ten bux. anyhow check it out, also a couple pix from there moms, just like ive found growing in general, dont make cloning any harder than it should be, listen to these pros!

Also i keep mine in indirect light (shaded light) till i see root formation, then with a drop or 2 of hydro nuts i place them right near an aquatic, actinic (blue), cool flourescent hood lamp!lol really, all these clones had awesome root balls in 5 or 6 days. hope this helps


----------



## ELstoner702 (Oct 27, 2008)

im using root1 and it seems that ther has been no real damag i have them near cfl they are about 6 inch away i would say they are in direct light shiould i change what im doing i havent checked the roots either im scard to stunt the root grouth. any advice


----------



## ELstoner702 (Oct 27, 2008)

also the clones i have are of branch that hade lil buds on it. im geting cam laiter next week ill post as quickly to get best advise


----------



## Napolean420 (Nov 12, 2008)

Roottone from Walmart works I use it with no problems


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 14, 2008)

I had major problem cloning during my first few attempts. I tried everything. I have done hours of research. asked the same question that have been asked here. though I let you know what solution I came up with. but first I tell you about all the failed attempts. maybe save you some headaches

at the time it felt like I was the only one having problems. friends said "just take a cutting and put it in water, that's what I do." well no shit, I tried that. it did not work. now that I look back on it. I probably did not wait long enough. 

the first time I took cutting. I am not going into how I to do that. do some reading and you will get those answers. anyway the first cutting. I just grab a pair of scissors cut and stuck it a glass of water on a shelf in the grow room. like everybody said. it stayed green, but after 7-10 day no roots. gave up threw it out. 

next attempt. after reading for hours. I went and got the cheap root hormones and sterilized everything. gloved up and took my cutting, put them into water. after 7-10 days nothing. not one fucking root. 

next attempt. went and talked to the hydro-store guy. suggested that my environment was the problem. so bought the dome, the tray, the heat mat, the good root hormones, humidifier, new scissors, gloves again. went home set up the room to the proper temps and all. took cuttings under water to avoid the infamous air going into the stem, misted every day, maintained temps, and humidity. 7-10 day no fucking roots.

back to the hydro-store. this time I wanted to see how he did his clones. all legit plants btw. he had the power cloner set up in the main sales area. this in the same model. EZ Clone 120 Cloning Machine - Plantlighting Hydroponics his was clear so you could see the equipment on the inside. he said that he just take a cutting, and plops it in the machine and that's it. 7-10 days roots. only one problem its $300.

the damn thing is nothing more than a tote tub, air diffusers, water pump., air pump, a spray assembly arm. 

ok this is what you been reading all my bullshit for, so hang on a min. 
now everything can be bought at wally world, and pet store. unless you have a local hydro-store near you. they don't like to sell you parts as much as a $300 power cloner but when they realize you have half a brain and figured out you can build it cheaper they will make the sale. 

this is a tutorial I put together when I built the cloner. now its not as pretty as the $300 one but I aint showing it off to grandma either. this is the first one I built. it was awhile ago. I do believe I change things. like I found these spinning heads, and a few other things. this is on a different site that I visit. so if admids have a problem with the link let me know and I will make a new one for RIU. to tell you the truth all I did was steal what I saw in the store and on sites like RIU so my concept is not original but replicated from other peoples post and tutes.

now I take a cutting. dirty hand and all. no root tone. no dome nothing. stick it in the cloner and usually in 7-10 roots. place in to 1in rockwool cubes, cubes into 3" net pot pack with hydroton rocks. I veg them right there in the cloner 3 weeks then to the new torpedo. torpedo? you will have to check my current grow to see what that is. hahahaha

tute - CLONER by Yelodrvr Marijuana Growing

now this will be my next project to build. the friend at the hydro store fills is 30x30 green house with commercial plants. he says he can get roots in 3days. he showed me some. they looked like they exploded out the stem.
Nutramist - Welcome to the new revolution in Hydroponics scroll down a bit to see it.

here are a few pics of my root just took them within the last few days. veged 3weeks, now day 3 of flower. all the info on propagation time, cloner time, veg time is in the journal in my sig. 



i am going to be taking cutting as soon as the 6 i have going now show sex. i will post a tute on how i did it, and the progress of the clones.


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 14, 2008)

i just re read my post/book. sorry about that. i said i used nothing, that is not true. i use a root hormone. it is the bottle on the far right. every hydro store will have some. stay out of wally world. get it off the net or find a local hydro store.


let me kow if any of this helps


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 14, 2008)

That seems like an aweful lot of work when just popping cuttings into a cup of water usually takes only a few days to develope roots then off to a bubbler. And a few days later the same results.


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 14, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> That seems like an aweful lot of work when just popping cuttings into a cup of water usually takes only a few days to develope roots then off to a bubbler. And a few days later the same results.


show me pics of roots in 2 days just putting in water. not saying it cant be done. i cant do it. and i have done quite a bit of home work and many attempts.

i agree its some trouble. if your only working with 1 or 2 plants why bother. then again, i could not clone one with out this. and it seems many others are experiencing the same.
i was laid off at the time and had lot of time on my hands. but the real reason was because my job take me away from my home 5 days a week. i have no time to play with the plants. i needed a system that could run its self with a few visits for the wife. she has to water and feed the other plants i mean kids. 

check out my current grow. i do nothing but go in and check the Ph, and PPM and adjust. o yea lots of staring, petting, smelling.

i burned up $120 worth of seeds, because my other system had to be checked on every day. water levels, nute, ph, water temps. all it was is a modified bubbler. added a pump and spray assembly same principles as the cloner. 

hell her it is.
changed spray arm to this

i am a pipefitter by trade. but this sure dont take a fitter to build.
grew this


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 14, 2008)

i use 1000w HPS for flower also. no CFLS here. so we are talking 2 different worlds


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 14, 2008)

LIke i said bro nice clones..... Think u may have taken me the wrong way.All i seen in ur pix was some very nice root structure on healthy looking clones to me. 
Every system can be perfected and looks like urs is completely sufficient enuff to sustain what ur 1000 watt is going to demand. So many reps i guess. When i read ur post i was just like damn thats alot of work but i get the same results with a much less complicated system i guess. Im working with about the same combined total lumens bro.


----------



## yelodrvr (Nov 14, 2008)

no man, i am not taking it any certain way. just conversation. i have only been doing this for a year. i am always changing shit, second guessing myself, and seeing other setups and think wishing i had done that. i just know it take no effort for me to clone this way. cost maybe $40-$50 build time 30min.


----------



## xmegademonx (Dec 19, 2008)

i have a question. so... u just have to leave the clone cut bottom tip dipped in just water? with no direct light?
i never have succeeded cloning so i was wondering waht went wrong with mine. 
I cut the stems 45 degrees then I tried with a bubbler and a mister, it did not work...
I guess i'll try this way then. too simple


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

xmegademonx said:


> i have a question. so... u just have to leave the clone cut bottom tip dipped in just water? with no direct light?
> i never have succeeded cloning so i was wondering waht went wrong with mine.
> I cut the stems 45 degrees then I tried with a bubbler and a mister, it did not work...
> I guess i'll try this way then. too simple


Yep cloning is honestly a very simple process. There alot of proven methods that work great. I know that I made it harder than it should have been just starting out. 
I started a whole new thread on cloning in a cup of water. This was the easiest way to clone for me. Check it out.
If you need any help just hit me up.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/140167-cloning-cup-water.html


----------



## coll (Dec 20, 2008)

i use a heater under my tray to stimulate root growth and mist the leaves some what frequently, i have nearly a 100% success rate, i always make extra just in case and still end up throwing out some, even on cycles i replace my mothers. heat in root zone ftw. oh and besides the 45 degree angle cut, i shave the sides that will come in contact with the hormone/antifungal and rock wool.


----------



## coll (Dec 20, 2008)

Napolean420 said:


> Roottone from Walmart works I use it with no problems


i dont think it matters personally, the big thing your looking for is it's anti fungal properties so it dont rought before it sends out roots, imo.


----------



## noltnercr03 (Jan 8, 2009)

My question about cloning is the mother. I know the key is to not let her flower so you keep her under 18/6 hours. The question i have is what light is good to use. I have hps but that will be used for my already growing plants could i keep it under flourecent? Also could explain any bad signs that a mother may be showing. Yes i will admit i am a total noob but seeds are expensive and i like me strain.


----------



## dygex (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a question,
I have been running this setup for at least 3 weeks and for some reason I can't get my clones to sprout roots. I boil the instruments before using them, shave the stems and cut at 45 degrees. I then dip them in a rooting powder and after getting a red dixie cup, half filling it with water and covering it with saran, I poke a hole in the top and put the stem inside so that half of it is covered with water. They are in a warm place and their temp is regulated and I get NOWHERE near the success pictured at the beginning. What am I doing wrong?
Thanks!


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Jan 10, 2009)

where are you taking the clone from?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 10, 2009)

dygex said:


> I have a question,
> I have been running this setup for at least 3 weeks and for some reason I can't get my clones to sprout roots. I boil the instruments before using them, shave the stems and cut at 45 degrees. I then dip them in a rooting powder and after getting a red dixie cup, half filling it with water and covering it with saran, I poke a hole in the top and put the stem inside so that half of it is covered with water. They are in a warm place and their temp is regulated and I get NOWHERE near the success pictured at the beginning. What am I doing wrong?
> Thanks!


I found best results using the cup by simply putting enuff water in the cup to cover the scraping (1/2 inch to an inch tops )
From there I set the cups on the side of my moms in the veg spot in 18/6 light.
I make sure i change the water every day one time per day.
Do not cover the cup..Its not neccesary bro.Actually i think they need the fresh air.
U do all that I guarantee u great results.. I just got 100% again and with great abandonement..The trick is low intensive lighting but much of it... And change ur water daily man.I didnt even scrape or dip last time and got roots on some in 8 days the rest caught up in 11.

Good luck


----------



## dygex (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been taking the clones from all areas of my momma but none seem to work better than others. onthedl2008 Thanks so much... I'll give it a try!


----------



## ovrgrwn (Jan 10, 2009)

I just cloned for my first time and went 6/6. I used olivia's cloning gel and placed the cuttings in pre-soaked jiffy pellets, seeing as I HATE rockwool. All went well. All 6 were ready to transplant within 9 days tops. All were in a cloning box with humidity dome and under 2-24watt t-5's. Very exciting for a first timer.


----------



## deviouslikeyou (Mar 28, 2009)

alright, this is me and my own story. i've sat here and read, re-read the article trying to find some pointers and get some info i might have missed in the beginning. good article by the way..

i have completely screwed up about a dozen white widow clones from some 2 1/2foot mothers and a dozen alaskan ice clones from 3 different 2 foot mothers, all at the same time. i have cloned with the 45 degree cutting, dipped in water and roting hormone, tried both rockwool starter cubes and jiffy pellets to no avail. all sat within 2 seperate humidity domes with very minimal lighting and a germinating heater pad, misted everyday and checked progress regularly, misted and all that jazz. they are al still green ...but after 2 weeks there is no roots and when i gently puled out one white widow clone, the tip was nasty brown and crusty almost like it was dying or had died. it was very brittle and rough to the touch. it broke very easily when i bent it slightly..

nothing, zilch, nada. im not a pro by any means, ive just never cloned before. im a outdors type of guy but trying something new this year. but following advice and ideas seen here and wasting all these clones is almost criminal../ it's breaking my heart == ha ha ha ha . seriously though....im about to give up until i have seen this article on rooting in plain water in dixie cups.

im gonna go ahead and reclip the ones that are not doing anything and try the cup method.(making them a bit shorter) if it doesnt work then it cant get any worse. all my clones look healthy up top but wont root after 2 weeks. i know some strains root at different times but the white widow and alaskan ice doesnt seem hard to grow..im lost here..

thanks again for the article and if i can get these 24 clones to do anything i'll re-post with pics and a verification that this method works .

thanks for the article fellas and happy growing!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey devious i have a thread on that cup of water method man. Works great and ive kinda fine tuned it if ur interested. I didnt see an article in ur post either.But either ways it does work well just in a cup of tap water in indirect light. Gotta change the water once a day tho. Sometimes u dont have to worry about changing ur water tho cause the cutting's suck it up over night and u just add new. Some times they develope roots quick. Some times they take longer depending on the health of the plant being cut.. Ive got some sitting in a cup i took yesterday haha ill update that thread.


----------



## Intuition (May 9, 2009)

Does it matter if the roots that are grown crack a little while placing them in ur medium??


----------



## nebula69hydro (May 23, 2009)

i just tried 6 3 durban poison and 3 dwarf ganja-been in flowering a few weeks now,hope it works


----------



## southlondon187 (Jun 6, 2009)

how long can it take for roots to grow ?


----------



## tone702 (Jul 17, 2009)

research it dog on google or somthing im sure youll find lots of usefull info! But I use the Shultz powder(bought at the HomeDepot) takes couple weeks but you can clone almost any cutiing in flower veg or even small in size.. just make sure you keep humidty dome on it untill you see new growth.. Oh yeah use peat pots or rockwooll(havent tryed rockwool yet been meanning to heard it works well)


----------



## Codyztheman (Aug 2, 2009)

can you clone a fan leaf? it wouldnt grow weed on it would it?


----------



## palehawaiian (Aug 3, 2009)

*Whatever grow system you use, you are bound to use clones sooner or later.* 
[SIZE=+1]*By Breeder Steve
of the Spice of Life Seed Co.*[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+1]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]M[/FONT][/FONT]*[/SIZE][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_any novice growers ask themselves "should I start from seed or should I grow some clones?" It's a good question, and one that deserves serious consideration. _[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]_Growing from clones means that you will harvest more bud sooner. Many people who start a garden these days know someone who will give them a few clones for the simple pleasure of sharing a good thing. Some people sell clones, often growing an exclusively vegetative garden without ever flowering. These clonemeisters keep a variety of select mothers from high-quality strains, and grow them on a continuous eighteen hour light cycle. They can make good money selling trays of cuttings, either rooted or simply fresh cut. Rooted




clones are more expensive than fresh cuttings. _[/FONT]
*cuttings versus seeds *

*Many people* opt to purchase a tray of cuttings when starting out, so they get a faster return on their investment. This is sensible, but there is no substitute for learning, and growing from seed teaches you more about the plant. *Growing from seed*, especially from high numbers of seeds, allows for the selection of a particular plant that best suits your needs. 
I always tell people who start from seed to be sure *to take two clones from the bottom of each plant* just before putting the plants into flower. These clones should be labeled with the same number as the mother plant from which it was taken, as well as the date it was cut. *Keep those clones alive! *
*When you see which plant produces the best buds* and is most worthy of your precious grow space, take the corresponding clones and grow them large under your metal halide on an *eighteen hour light cycle*. Your next crop can be all cuttings from your favourite plant. This harvest will be much more uniform than the last one, and this will improve the quality and quantity of your yield. 
If you grow you should eventually *cut and root your own clones*. There are many ways to take clones, and I am going to share the simple procedure that I use to take mine. It's easy to do, especially once you get a feel for it. 





*how to take the cutting *

To get started you will need: a clean razor blade, a water mister, a tray with a clear plastic lid, a planting medium, and perhaps a jar of rooting hormone. *Clones can be effectively rooted using nothing more than water*, however most growers choose to dip their freshly cut stem into either a rooting powder or a gel. 
*Many growers cut the branch underwater* so that no air bubbles will form in the stem of the new cutting. If air enters the stem it will prevent the stem from carrying water and the cutting will die. Dipping the cut end of the stem immediately into a rooting gel also solves the air bubble problem. *If using a powder the cuttings must be wet* so that the powder will adhere. 
Use a toothpick or a nail to poke a hole in the planting medium, *to ease the entry of the cut stem*. It is important not to crush or bend the tender stem at all. Try and make the hole about the same size as the stem to be inserted. 
When you have your tools and accessories ready and have soaked your medium, y*ou should select a soft, small branch from the bottom of the plant*, one that wouldn't amount to much anyway. If you are planning to keep the plant in vegetative growth to *continue taking cuttings* then you should take cuttings from any shoots that have two or three nodes. I take cuttings that are between two and four inches long, but some people prefer to take cuttings as long as eight inches. 
*The stem will root quickly if it is still soft and green*, not woody. Make an even, diagonal slice through the branch with your clean razor, below the would-be cutting. Strip the bottom leaves off of the cutting, dip it in rooting gel and plant it. 
*If you make your cut right above a node on the branch then two new branches will sprout out as if it had been pinched*. If you continue in this fashion then your mother will produce an exponential number of cuttings every two weeks. You will soon be proudly giving clones away to your friends (or maybe Sell them).





*how to root your cuttings *

So now you've cut and dipped your first batch of clones, stuck them in a medium, misted them, and put the clear plastic lid on the tray. Now put the tray under fluorescent lights, about six inches away to start with, moving them a little closer every few days. 
*I've rooted clones on the floor in my bedroom*, and in many a veg room in the shade of a leafy mother. Both provide decent ambient light and a good temperature range. 24Â¡C is optimum temperature, *but my experience is that as long as it's close to that it'll do*. The clones must be warm but not scorched. Direct light will burn them because without roots the stem cannot supply the leaves with enough water to match the leaves' rate of transpiration. 
*Transpiration is a part of how the plant grows*. Water and nutrients travel up the stem from the roots to the leaves, where they are used in photosynthesis. Tiny hairs called stomata sweat out the moisture to allow the stream of nutrients to continue flowing. Wind aids in transpiration by blowing the moisture off the stomata, *which is why the lid is so important. *
Another way to *protect* the stomata is *to spray a light wax onto the cuttings*. This slows transpiration to the point where you don't even need a lid, and the waxy coating serves as a protection against pests. I suggest you just try using a lid at first. 
*Remove the lid once a day* and fan the cuttings with it for a few seconds. I also like to cut small holes into the corners of the lid so that there is a *little ventilation*, and I usually put holes into the corners of the tray to allow for drainage if the plants are over-watered. *The roots need oxygen to thrive and survive. *





*supplements & supplies *

*Oasis Foam is my favourite medium* because it is so airy and quick to dry, and it has the added bonus of having a neutral pH balance. Olivia's is my favourite rooting gel, although I've tried many and they all work. I find that just soaking the tray before planting is usually sufficient to sustain the cuttings until they are rooted. 
*There are a number of nutritional additives* that may be added to this soaking, but my experience is that they are not essential. You might try Spray & Thrive, Nutriboost, Powerthrive, Superthrive, Olivia's cloning solution, a mild seaweed solution, or a plethora of other products. Plain water works well too. 
*after cutting care *

*When the tray feels light water it*. If the plants look dry, mist them. Check the bottom for roots after three days. Some strains will root this fast, while others may take up to ten days, or even two weeks. When roots are showing out of the sides and bottom of the medium it is time to *transplant* them into whatever medium you choose to grow them in. 
*Generally, your medium will be a pot with a well drained soil mixture*, or one of any number of soilless cultures. The latter are definitely an improvement over soil when it comes to speed of production and overall yield, but it is *much easier *to grow marijuana in soil. 
It is not that difficult to set up and operate a *hydroponic system*, but one detail like a faulty irrigation timer *can cause devastation if not immediately corrected. *
The hydroponic solution must be monitored closely and kept balanced, while a well *prepared soil solution* may not need any additional fertilizers for the entire life of the plant. As long as you water the soil when it gets dry the plant will thrive and be happy. 
*Soil-grown pot* is considered by many to have a more palatable taste than hydroponically grown herb, but there are always exceptions to such rules. *Some growers *get the best of both worlds by experimenting with organic hydroponics, but most use basic stock solutions that contain fertilizer salts in a readily available form. These salts are easy to administer in tried-and-true formulas, but the problem is that these stock solutions tend to leave a *metallic taste in the precious produce*. *Experienced growers* know to leach their plants before harvest to remove residual salts from the buds, but it appears that few bother to leach sufficiently for a truly clean, pure taste. 
*A milder feed solution will prevent the build-up *of excess fertilizer salts in the bud. Leaching time varies from grower to grower, from two days to two weeks. Some use plain or distilled water, others simply use a very diluted feed solution. 





*clones are fantastic *

Whatever grow system you use, you are *bound to use clones sooner or later.* They can *greatly improve* the efficiency of your growing area, and are a fantastic way to preserve your favourite plants. 
*An exceptional plant* can be rejuvenated and cloned even after it has flowered and been harvested. If a small amount of vegetative matter is left growing on the bottom of the plant and it is placed under an *eighteen hour light cycle* then all the little nuggets will stretch into vegetative shoots, which may then be cloned and grown into a full mother plant, which can be cloned indefinitely. This will provide you with many uniform harvests of your favourite plant. 
_Happy cloning! _


----------



## matthew1 (Aug 25, 2009)

i thought you have to put them under 18/6 because you have to turn the plant back to the veg state and puting it under 12/12 will make it want to flower. help me out here i have heard both.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 16, 2009)

MRbudsmoker said:


> its ok for doing sea of green. just small compact plants with single cola's. wen rooted. straight onto 12/12



This guy basically just summed this issue up
for everyone. No further posts needed.. lol.
JK peeps. But.. either way.. hes right.

I thought about doing one of these.... 
speaking of which.. i need to keep this
female plant that I have growing right now.. whcih also just showed its sex to me three
days ago... being a female plant. I'll take a
clone or two from her when she matures alittle more.

hm... well cya.

Peace. 
?
'y sure!'


----------



## ganjaluvr (Sep 16, 2009)

hey.. is it true with clones.. that they cannot receive direct light?

Natural nor artificial light???


This true??


----------



## 2822bubba (Nov 4, 2009)

Codyztheman said:


> can you clone a fan leaf? it wouldnt grow weed on it would it?


can you clone with just 1 fan leaf i hate cutting them off and wasting them?


----------



## FreeLeaf (Nov 22, 2009)

I started reading this thread and had to chime in.
I have cloned 100's of plants (not all have been MJ) and it really is quite simple.
I took a couple of cuttings from my plants that are going into 12/12 next week. I took the small leaf clusters from the bottom of the plants for 2 reasons. One is they probably would not produce any bud since they are buried in the canopy and two because the bottom growth has more of the rooting hormones.
You just snip about 1.5 inches below the leaf cluster. then you scrape the bottom inch of the stalk. Then you cross cut the bottom of the stalk. By that I mean you take a sterile blade and you start at the bottom of the stalk and slice up 1/2 inch. slicing it in half length ways. Then you can slice the bottom of the stalk in 4th's if their big enough. then you soak the bottom of the stalk in some PH CORRECT water, dip it in some rooting powder. then you soak your rockwool cube in some PH CORRECT water for about 5 seconds. Then just stick that puppy in the little hole of the cube and keep it moist ! The pics below were cut about 48 hours ago and they are doing just fine. 1 thing to remember is that the cutting you take will match the plant you are taking it from. So if the mother is in a flowering cycle, then your cutting is also in a flower cycle. If this is the case keep your light on 24/24 at first to reverse the flowering. If you are going to lollipop your clones (go straight to 12/12) it is best to take your cuttings from a mature mother. That means you have a mature clone believe it or not. This simple method works with a lot of different types of plants. You just adjust your PH for the species of plant you are cloning.


----------



## nelsonjacob (Mar 8, 2010)

i am planning on cloning soon and i am wondering if i take a sun leave off or one of the shoots next to the sun leave, and about how long till i see roots


----------



## blower (Apr 14, 2010)

sp the best way to clones is the with the bubbler machine.... post links of DIY to making them please.... the rockwoll methods seem not to work the stem just browns up


----------



## reefacheefa (May 10, 2010)

so you can cut a clone from any part of the plant?? jus 1.5 inches beneath the leaf set that you want to keep?


----------



## popsplayground (May 16, 2010)

Mr Ganja! one question. I'm clear with everything but,! does it matter if I use a clear jar or other than clear?


----------



## dylandestroy (Jul 6, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! this is a super easy method! one of my plants was eaten by my sister inlaws dog and this saved the little plants life!


----------



## pravati (Jul 15, 2010)

I recently started to experiment with clones for the first time. 

I have a healthy outdoor mother plant of which i took them.
the first 3 I took, hanged all droopy in an hour, misted them regurlaly for 3 days and they did not came back up, now are they actually dead, or do the still have a chance to form roots? 

took a new one, this one is a bit droopy but nowhere near the other 3, and he's being misted equally. 

Another question i have is, will these clones(taken they survive) flower automatically under natural light? i want to keep them indoors until i can take new clones from these for the new planting season. But with natural lighting they will just flower right? 
is there a way to keep them in the vegative state without lamps? 

sorry if I do not make a lot of sense


----------



## scraggy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thankyou for taking the time to write this method down. I'm a nooob just 'practicing' on some seeds I was given and some i've collected over past 30yrs ! (yeah 30 gawd i feel old sometimes).
I'm doing a bit of experimenting at the moment and need a way to physicaly see the root growth, your method is just what I need. I will use a glass but cover in thick card so I can pull card down to inspect roots. and put back so no light hits root system.
Talking just about cuttings, I have been givin them 24hrs light (artificial 50w halogen, as it warms the cuttings, and I used cut in half [clear plastic] soda bottles as a lid to keep humidity in).....And I must say they have all taken, on 3rd day they seem to appear 'limp' like they dying, but next 12hrs the stem stiffens as if something has started to work and i'm thinking that must be root. the last lot i took out and inspected after 4 days, the root had NOT grown any side shoots or anything much else, *** I Think**** This was because now I always try to peel some of the lower stems outer skin off at same time im removing lower branches....And I think with this one I did not as when the branches came off they did so cleanly.
Basically I have a question - Do you need to scrape/pull off a bit of the stems 'skin' for want of better word? i.e. do roots grow through this better than 'skin' if left intact. - cellulose outer coating?.....

I see I have been giving them too much of wrong light so i'll put on window sill if weather OK today.

Ow yes and i've already ordered some "proper" cloning Gel, not just the 1st thing I saw in a superstore. (Although it does seem to do the trick the powder, but it's "messy" - so I may srt growing roots outta my feet if i dont clean up good)

OK this is getting long so i'll finish my story elsewhere and you can read the fate of my 30yr old seeds.....


----------



## kabachi (Aug 11, 2010)

after transplanting the clones what hours of light on light off do you need to keep them from being stressed, under a 400 watt veg light.


----------



## curseofnoob (Sep 19, 2010)

ok i read the main topic but i still have questions.
lets say i have a cutting (clone), 

1- Before putting them in glass of water, do i dip of the stems in cloning gel ? 
2- Do i put the cuttings in a glass of water Immidiately after chopping? 
3- Does water in the glass cover the bottom of the stem? (water covers ? % of the bottom of the stem)

if someone reify all the steps as below, it would be more clear... some of us have bad english 
1-
2-
3-


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 21, 2010)

1= I always Dipped mine in Superthrive.
2= Yes immediately after the Dip they go in the water.
3= U want enuff water in the cup to cover the scraped area. But id recommend at least an inch some cuts like to drink alotta water.


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Sep 21, 2010)

Rogue said:


> Anyways, it seems like a lot of work for an inexperienced individual


Are you serious? LOL - what could be easier than cutting a branch off 3 nodes down, removing most of the leaves then squeezing the stem and sticking it in water whilst keeping it squeezed?


----------



## curseofnoob (Sep 25, 2010)

my question is:

do the clones need 24/0 light regime *from the 1st day to the time for placing in soil* (pot) ?

or i can ask that like this:

what is the light regime from the 1st day of rockwool placing till placing them in soil ?

forexample:
1st day 2nd day 3rd day ........ till i see roots : what is the light shedule ?
after i see roots till they go in soil: what is the light shedule?


----------



## MisterCannabi (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok so I took some cuttings and dipped them In clonex and put them in the water with siran wrap on top. Now they are under t5 bulbs. I misted them with water and about 4 hours later they are very drooped is this normal?


----------



## fruiitypebbles (Dec 20, 2010)

what stage does the plant have to be in to take a clipping?


----------



## danny12 (Dec 29, 2010)

wait, so do you need light, cause im groing outdoor o.0


----------



## Aseret (Jan 29, 2011)

I am only familiar with Hydroponics DWC, EbbnFlo, NFT, and the other numerous forms of Hydroponics. I do not like soil techniques as it just adds WITHOUT any benefits more problems like its MESSY and can contain bugs, bacterias, and Fungi. Its wasteful and more often than not the soil is not reusable. You can reuse it but its depleted of natural nutes and the trace elements and components breakdown to nothingness (lack of a better word). I'm not a "Veteran" grower but have had several successful crops in my growing experience and I'm an avid forum reader...not so much a poster. I read all the bullshit and only post a few compiled, accurate posts ever so often. 

1. Pick a plant
2. Count down 3 nodes (Each "Y" section) starting from the tips of a branch.
3. Snip the branch nothing special or accurate.

Once all your clippings (as many as you can work with in 5-10 minutes) are taken its time to move to the prepping stage

4. Measure down approx. 1" from the 3rd node and make a diagonal cut under water...(much like you would for flowers IE roses or what not).
(NOTE: Pinching does nothing but cause damage. You would think that it would force the void of water to the tip that was cut but in reality its not a vacuum. Its a living thing. All your doing is crushing and damageing the integrity of the already formed cells and rupturing the cell walls on a microscopic level. This is just additional stress and damage that the plant will fix, taking more time and extra/access nutes that would have been better used for natural growth later at the end of a water changing cycle IE it used the nutes earlier to repair what you crushed.)

Tip...use treated water. 5.5 pH, superthrive. 

Sounds like a pain but it can all be done with garden snips (I prefer a surgical surgical scalpel or Exact-o-Knife, snips, 1 cup of water, and a couple drops of superthrive).
If you slice the surface or score the last 1/2 inch on all four sides of the round stem this will give your clone more of an exposed area of the plant that the powder or gel can seep into thus making the root-able area MUCH greater than just the bottom diagonal slice. 

5. Dip the Clone 1 inch into your rooting stimulant. Tap the plant on the edge of the container to remove any access. 

Weather its a powder or a gel dipping in water is unnecessary. The plant has microscopic hairs that will hold all the necessary rooting stimulant.

6. Place the clone 1 inch into a 1.5x1.5 inch Rock-wool cube.
Tip...pretreat your cubes with Superthrive stress release solution and adjust the pH to 5.5 and soak over night.

Thats it at that point your growing. 

Its a different topic keeping them alive after that with proper nutes, superthrive, etc. Misting, and lighting.

Mother plants AND clones are best kept together under 24 hours of artificial light. sticking to the golden rule of 50W per sq ft of growing space. 

BUT commonsense says that if your doing SoG your light may not reach through that canopy of the leaves. So more wattage and Llumens may be necessary. 

I would say keeping an eye on the clones daily and misting as the leaves look dry is the most accurate statement since everyones lighting will vary from Wattage, Llumens, spectrum, and distance to light source as well as heat, humidity, and many many other catalysts you could tweek as your learn about them to improve upon perfection.

Once finished i would suppose the only question someone may have would be how deep into the water should the rock wool sit? It can sit as deep as you like so as to not completely submerge the cube and so long as it or the roots touch the water so the cube will consistently stay wet. Keep in mind that your roots will grow into the water as it needs more. How fast and densely the roots grow will all be adversely affected by the amount and types of nutes, pH, your lighting setup, and humidity. 

As for the clippings dipped in powder and placed in water alone will give you a problem later of placing the rooted clone into a substrate. To me its just an unnecessary and completely ADDITIONAL step. ALSO you are washing off or MOREOVER diluting the rooting stimulant at that point and I would bet that you could be getting MUCH better results by not doing so OR using a Rooting SOLUTION not powder or gel which is a rooting Stimulant. Two completely different things and if combined will give you the best results. 

*Superthrive *is a solution that heps with stress and fatigue of a plant/tree. IE Contains elements that FORCE water/nutes into the plant on an atomic level if you can look that close.
(NOTE: It will and HAS brought brown, dead, dry looking plants back to luscious green healthy life so to speak. Its also got a 100% guarantee or money back.) You form your own opinion.
*Rooting Solution* is a liquid solution that promotes root growth. IE Root Solution from Green Light
*Rooting Stimulant* is a powder/gel that encourages roots to form. IE Root Stimulant from Schultz


----------



## wowman5 (Feb 6, 2011)

I tried this and the stems at the bottom started to turn brown like it was dying but the leaves where still green


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 24, 2011)

Im going to store this in my journal so i can come back and look at it later. Im going to assume its ok since its just for personal use. If thats a prob, just let me know.


----------



## Green Growbot (Mar 24, 2011)

nevermind you can only post 10 pics to your journal at once and that has 11. Hate to leave one out.


----------



## rinny (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry im a newbie and confused did you dip it in the powder?? or does it just root it self ,and is that even possible??


----------



## JJ Cam (May 16, 2011)

CAN SOMEONE ANSWER THIS GUY'S QUESTION A FEW POSTS BACK B/C I HAVE THE SAME QUESTION, THANK YOU 

my question is:

do the clones need 24/0 light regime from the 1st day to the time for placing in soil (pot) ?

or i can ask that like this:

what is the light regime from the 1st day of rockwool placing till placing them in soil ?

forexample:
1st day 2nd day 3rd day ........ till i see roots : what is the light shedule ?
after i see roots till they go in soil: what is the light shedule?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 19, 2011)

I cut clone and veg all in 18/6 light. So cut scrape dip and put ur cut in your rockwool. U can put it directly into soil from there if u want. Just dont over water your wool and soil. Ph ur water to 5.8. Get the wool damp useing the already explained a million times process or soak blah blah blah.. Just keep in mind rockwool only needs about a tablespoon of water per day and that totally sufficient enuff to root clones. Some people dont even water them after the initial presoak. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cpt.Cannabis (May 21, 2011)

Good thread this helps alot and seems pretty simple 
thanks


----------



## mygirls (May 21, 2011)

http://youtu.be/6ahWqyJ-tpM


----------



## Pure Kush (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks so much, I am so new to growing its crazy!


----------



## towelie... (Jul 27, 2011)

if anyone is still having trouble with this, i found a really good guide here:

*http://howtoclonemarijuana.blogspot.com/*


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 22, 2011)

3 of my 4 clones are now showing roots after 8 days. they have been in cups of water on a heated propogator without the dome on, in indirect flourescent light for 24/0. I used a small amount of Prop-O-Gator rooting hormone and a touch of clonex, plus daily water changes. This is my first go at taking cuttings, so far so good!


----------



## the uk greek (Aug 25, 2011)

Still no sign of roots on the last one, 1 of them managed to droop over and not sit in the water yesterday but it looks a bit better now. The other 2 the roots looked a touch brown but I added a couple of drops of rhizotonic and cannazym to the water and they also look better now.


----------



## legato1337 (Oct 27, 2011)

I myself have gotten clones to root with just soil and a cfl (26W). I took 3 cuttings and put them into my soil (Metro Mix 360) with party cups. I just cut at an angle with a razor and plop it into my soil. I then wet the soil a bit and mist the clone and put them in a bucket with plastic wrap on top. I cut about 6 holes on the bottom of the cups and put about 1 cm of water inside the bucket. That way the roots will search for the water. I only mist for 4 days and then give them air twice a day. after a week I move the plastic warp so that an inch is letting air in so the clones get used to living without moisture. after 2 weeks I take the wrap off and put them in my veg area. after the 3rd week I transplant and thats it. I dont use hormones or nutrients. My soil is some of the best you can buy so it has everything you need. I have grown plants with just the soil and no nutrients because I was to poor to get any. I may have been lucky with a strong strain with good anti fungal properties or just that my soil is light enough to clone in. It works for me though. I have cloned 6 known strains and 4 bag seed strains from swag the brick kind. I havent lost one yet. I used to be on the grass city forums in 06 I have grown for 5 years. Im not the best but I have never lost a plant or had a sick plant. Growing is very easy for me, hope this helps someone.


----------



## Little Guy (Nov 5, 2011)

Well. I liked the info you provided. Thanx for the tips. I'll keep an eye open for more.


----------



## dragonisfury (Nov 16, 2011)

Newboi said:


> can i take clones of a plant that has just started flower?


yes I currently have several I obtained from a harvested plant


----------



## Reloca (Jan 13, 2012)

Should I wait to take clones until I harvest, or it is ok to take about 3 right before I harvest?


----------



## keckge (Mar 18, 2012)

You guys seem to make this very complicated I just throw some dirt in an old togo container (2 _rotisserie_ chicken containers work the best) cut a bit plant off stick in root tone and put in a hole and repeat the process for how many I want then I take one of those over the kitchen sink florescent lights and stick it on top and leave it on for about six days and presto you have clones I mean you do have to water every two days and dont forget to stick a pen through the top of the togo container a couple a places for air. I have never had problem cloning. and I have cloned a dozen times without a special cloning box or anything else.


----------



## baldbemused (Mar 27, 2012)

keckge said:


> You guys seem to make this very complicated I just throw some dirt in an old togo container (2 _rotisserie_ chicken containers work the best) cut a bit plant off stick in root tone and put in a hole and repeat the process for how many I want then I take one of those over the kitchen sink florescent lights and stick it on top and leave it on for about six days and presto you have clones I mean you do have to water every two days and dont forget to stick a pen through the top of the togo container a couple a places for air. I have never had problem cloning. and I have cloned a dozen times without a special cloning box or anything else.


I agree with keckge - They don't call it weed for nothing! I've used Root-tone on lots of plants, works great. Just don't get impatient, that's always my problem, I dig it up to see what's happening... And the rotisserie chicken box is brilliant, I'll have to get some of those somehow without eating that nasty chicken...


----------



## septybaby (May 6, 2012)

can you still clone a plant if its in its flowering stage and has small flowers on it ? (first time grower)


----------



## lowe21 (Jun 27, 2012)

too bad there are no pics?!?!


----------



## cindysid (Jun 27, 2012)

septybaby said:


> can you still clone a plant if its in its flowering stage and has small flowers on it ? (first time grower)


 Yes, but it will take longer than a vegging clone to root. Worth it to continue a strain that you like though.


----------



## rjfmur (Jul 13, 2012)

I took my cuts, cut off the extra leaves (left a nice top), scarred the bottom inch of the stem, dipped it in wally world "take root" powder, placed my clones in freezer bags, blew CO2 in with my mouth, and sealed them. Does this sound ok?

Q1. How much light should I give my clones; i just took the cuttings and they're inside the house with no light. The guy who started this thread suggested indirect light (12/12). In the past, I've taken them out under my shade cloth (80-% blockage) and the sun almost killed them. I have a garden window, could I use that?

Q2. started my cuttings in "seed starter mix," will that work as a medium?


----------



## novacheifa (Sep 22, 2012)

starchland said:


> my other question is can I start a clone and keep it on the window sill and eventually move it to a pot and then keep it around until the spring where I can plant it outside? Basically I want to keep this strain for next grow season is this the best way to do it?


You just take a male and one female and get.the.seeds.lol or just clone one and put insoors under a.light and just keep it in veg stage until ready to advance


----------



## Low profile (Sep 25, 2012)

Can I use rooting enhancer? I have mx clone gel. Which sucks... All my clones have not survived because they get rotted idk how... I s most 2 times a day and water every 3 days.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Sep 27, 2012)

the uk greek said:


> 3 of my 4 clones are now showing roots after 8 days. they have been in cups of water on a heated propogator without the dome on, in indirect flourescent light for 24/0. I used a small amount of Prop-O-Gator rooting hormone and a touch of clonex, plus daily water changes. This is my first go at taking cuttings, so far so good!


Glad u got the cup of water method to work i do clone now in rapid rooters in a nursery tray with dome because i get roots generally faster is all but i have gotten roots in a simple cup of tap water in as lil as 4 days as well..
Anyhow glad ur haveing success and playing with the method a bit i was recently going to do another experiment by simply allowing my cuts to sit in the water i feed my coco plants with as well as the res water i have some of the moms sitting in id love to see if it works as well with the cup of water trick because ive been feeding my rapid rooters with my moms feed now for some time with great results. Tear it up guys skys the limit man.
Peace


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

pics dont work
anyone else have any working pics?


----------



## BurlingtonBam (Oct 7, 2012)

No, that's the problem with all these sticky threads. Info is there, but it all talks about the pictures which we can't see.


----------



## BurlingtonBam (Oct 7, 2012)

This may have been answered, but I heard about a week to week and a half for the clone to get roots going. How long until it's time to flower? I know some flower right away, but I mean how long until it's a foot and a half to 2 feet tall? Do you even veg for that long with a clone? Thanks.


----------



## smokeweedevday (Feb 2, 2013)

yelodrvr said:


> I had major problem cloning during my first few attempts. I tried everything. I have done hours of research. asked the same question that have been asked here. though I let you know what solution I came up with. but first I tell you about all the failed attempts. maybe save you some headaches
> 
> at the time it felt like I was the only one having problems. friends said "just take a cutting and put it in water, that's what I do." well no shit, I tried that. it did not work. now that I look back on it. I probably did not wait long enough.
> 
> ...


Really good info thanks i know this is from 08 but thanks


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 9, 2013)

joeblow420 said:


> well I dont get putting it in powder, and then sticking it into water.. Wont all the root powder wash off?


I think the entire point of the method described in the original post is that all you need to do is 1) cut a cutting from mother plant 2) sit cutting in water 3) watch for root growth. There are MANY methods for cloning, but as the OP says, this is the EASIEST method. 

The original post gives tips about how to take the cutting, and how to put cutting in water, etc. What it doesn't say is "use a rooting hormone". If you want to use a rooting hormone in gel or powder form (which is the most popular method for cloning), then you DON'T want to use the "window sill method". If you'd feel better adding some type of a hormone, see my comment below about Willow Water.

I'm not an expert, but I do read closely, and I read a lot. I cloned 4 cuttings tonight using root stimulator (powder form) and potting soil designed specifically for seeds and cuttings. I'm keeping these cuttings under a dome (known as the "dome method"). 

Here is my version of the *"Window Sill Method*", with a few addendums:

1) A day or so before you want to clone, fill a clean container with tap water. Set it out at room temperature, uncovered. This allows the chlorine in the water to evaporate, and the water will be at room temperature when you are ready to use it. (This is what you should do when you water your plants, too.)

2) When you're ready to start the cloning process, first gather together all of the materials you will need. You don't want your newly clipped cuttings to sit around while you are trying to find a razor. Clear and clean a work space next to a sink. You will need the following materials --
a) sharp blade (ex: razor blade, xacto knife, scalpel)
b) rubbing alcohol 
c) cotton ball or kleenex
d) clean paper towel
d) mother plant
e) tap water that has sat out for at least 24 hours
f) a clean, opaque container (can't see through it) A shot glass is a good choice.

3) Fill your container 1/2 to 2/3 full with the room-temp water. Set to the side so you don't knock it over, but within easy reach of sink.

4) Saturate the cotton ball or kleenex with rubbing alcohol.

5) Use the saturated cotton ball to wipe the blade you've chosen.

6) Lay the blade aside (but within reach) on a clean paper towel.

7) Now wipe your fingers (especially if you smoke cigarettes!) with alcohol-soaked cotton or tissue.

 Look at your mother plant and choose where you want to cut. The lower stems are better for cloning because they have more hormones, so take a cutting lower on the plant if you can. Look for a stem that will form a "Y" or that looks like a mini-pitchfork. 

9) When you've decided where you will cut, TURN ON A FAUCET NEAREST TO YOU AND LET THE WATER RUN. The water should be as close to room temperature as possible. Cold or hot water will shock your fragile cutting! You will use the running water in just a minute ...

10) Pick up your sterile razor blade with your nicely clean fingers and gently cut the stem off of the plant. 

11) IMMEDIATELY put the tip of the stem under the running water. While the water runs over the tip of the stem, cut it again but this time cut at a 45 degree angle. (I do this on the divider between my two-bowl kitchen sink. It's a perfect little ridge and the water reaches it easily.) Making the 45 degree cut under the running water helps eliminate air bubble(s) from entering the stem.

12) IMMEDIATELY put the properly cut stem into the opaque container.

13) Set the container on a window sill that does NOT get direct sunlight. The natural light and light cycle coming through the window is sufficient for this method, at this stage.
*
A FEW TIPS:*

 Don't take all of your cuttings and let them sit while you work with each one. Instead, take one cutting at a time and follow the above steps. It may seem inefficient, but it will reduce the possibility of air entering the stem. 

 Some people suggest changing the water at various intervals. There are pros and cons to this, IMO. To avoid the cons, you can have a 2nd container "on the ready". The 1st container holds your cutting, and the 2nd container sits and waits until you need to use it. Every other day or so, simply lift the cutting out of #1 and plop it into #2. It will be the exact same temperature and thus cause less trauma to your fragile cutting. While Container #2 is in use, get container #1 ready for the next switch by dumping out the water, cleaning it, and adding new water to it. Both containers should sit side-by-side on your window sill to maintain the same water temperature.

 Make sure that the only part of your cutting that is below the water line (meaning, the part that gets wet) is the stem. You do not want any leaves to soak in the water. They will just rot. If your cutting has leaves that are large and/or heavy, cut the leaves in half. It's not pretty, but it won't hurt the cutting and it will help the roots develop more quickly.

 You can lightly mist the cutting once or twice a day -- particularly during the winter when you have scorched air blowing into your house from a furnace -- but you don't want any of the cutting that is above the water line to stay wet; You just don't want them to dry out. If they start to dry out, they are likely getting too much sun.

 As soon as you see the first little signs of roots -- tiny little hairs -- it's time to transplant into soil and start a 24/0 light cycle. You can put your newly planted clones under a dome at this point for a few days until the roots get stronger.

 *WILLOW WATER*: The "window sill method" works best if you first make a homemade rooting stimulator called Willow Water (different than the powders or gels you can buy). All you have to do is find a Willow tree (or any tree or shrub of the willow family, a group of plants with the scientific name of Salix), take a few thin cuttings from it, and let it sit in a gallon of water for a few weeks. _WEEKS_? Yes. Too impatient? There's a solution for that: Just steep the willow twigs in boiling water, then let it sit for 24 hours. It will be just as good as the slow-brew method. Willow bark contains natural plant growth hormones which can be used for rooting new cuttings. It's a tried and true method used for centuries by avid gardners. (I'll post the full instructions in another post with the proper heading.) Your willow water is also really good to use for newly planted cuttings. Just use the willow water each time you need to water the plants. (Don't forget to check the pH)


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 9, 2013)

Putting a cutting into water to induce rooting is the easiest method to clone a plant, but it won't work with all strains or all of your cuttings. Be patient.

One thing you can do to increase your chance of success with this method is to use a homemade brew of willow water. Willows have exactly what is needed to induce rooting. Here's how:



Collect young twigs and stems of any of willow (Salix) species. Young twigs have green or yellow bark. Dont use the older growth that has brown or gray bark.
Remove all the leaves.
Take the twigs and cut them up into short pieces around 1" (2.5cm) long.
The next step is to add the twigs to water. There are several techniques to extract the natural plant rooting hormones:a) FAST METHOD: Place the chopped willow twigs in a container and cover with boiling water, just like making tea, and allow the tea to stand overnight. 
b) SLOW METHOD: Place the chopped willow twigs in a container and cover with tap water (unheated), and let it soak for several weeks.
When finished, separate the liquid from the twigs by carefully pouring out the liquid, or pouring it through a strainer or sieve. The liquid is now ready to use for rooting cuttings. You can keep the liquid for up to two months if you put it in a jar with a tight fitting lid and keep the liquid in the refrigerator. Write down the date that it should be used by if there's any chance you won't remember !
To use, just pour some willow water into a small opaque container, and place the cutting in it like flowers in a vase. Sit it on a window sill that gets natural sunlight, but not direct sunlight. Leave them there until you see hair-like roots beginning to form. You can also use willow water to water your cuttings after you've planted them. Two waterings with willow water should be enough to help them root.


----------

